# Removing stubborn Washing machine tub.



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

any way to repair this washer tub so it spins again? It's totally rusted off the shaft. The wife wanted to screw it to the underside..... I told her if we did that, it'd probably leak all over the place. I was thinking maybe some sort of REAL TOUGH adhesive might get a little more use from it until we can find another used one on CL, but there's a lot of torque on it so JBWeld probably would just break loose again.

Thanks

DM


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you are totally screwed, that thing will never wash anything again.
maybe you can talk to a local appliance dealer who disposes of customers old units for them and come up with a used tub, that is very common Whirlpool tub.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good idea..... I just tried our best local guy, but even he wants me to bring the whole thing in and still wants around $50.00 for a new tub.

I can get a washer AND dryer on CL for that!

*sigh* It never ends, does it? :laughing:

Thanks for trying though!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, I took out the tub, but now I can't get the broken part off of the main shaft. I can't find any good machines on CL, so it's find a new tub time.
I don't want to break anything, so how the heck does the rest of this thing come off? Is there something under the plastic plugs below? Slip a screwdriver down the slit and make with the secret handshake?

Thanks!

DM


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

take off that big nut on top and it should pull right off


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What nut?

DM


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that big thing with the 4 notches just below the agitator shaft


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It don't turn.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Does it need some special tool?

DM


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yes its called a spanner wrench but I think I've done it before with a pipe wrench


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Man, I've been trying all morning, this thing does not move. Well, ok, it MOVES, but the whole mess turns, making it hard to try to wrench them apart. It still looks to me like the center, washer-looking ring would unscrew. I can't seem to find an exploded view/repair manual for it either. We sure need this thing off of there!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Welp, you were right.... it was a large nut. After putting TWO pipe wrenches on it and having the wife hold one to keep it from just turning as I hammered the other wrench, it finally gave.

Now to see if the appliance guy has one. *fingers crossed*

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Got it fixed. The used tub was $25.00.

I took the extra time and opened up the dryer and cleaned lint from inside too.
It really needed it!

DM


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

congrats to you DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> Got it fixed. The used tub was $25.00.
> 
> I took the extra time and opened up the dryer and cleaned lint from inside too.
> It really needed it!
> ...


Way to go DM, if this had been a year sooner and we were closer we could have given you a good tub, our washer bit the big one but the tub was OK. Sorry you had so much trouble with your washer buddy, glad you got it fixed.


----------

